# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: آموزش opengl

## omidd1315

از دوستان كسي آموزشي در اين خصوص داره خبر بده استفاده كنيم 
ممنون از شما دوست عزيز :افسرده:

----------


## sasan_vm

http://nehe.gamedev.net/
http://www.cs.uccs.edu/~semwal/indexGLTutorial.html
http://www.opengl.org/code/
http://www.lighthouse3d.com/opengl/glut/
...
..
.

----------


## omidd1315

ممنون از شما دوست عزيزsasan_vm

----------

